# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Conceptual Question of a Work Problem

## pabcig

I have to make a purchase cube. The problem is that one purches is save in 2, 3, or more registers. Ex:

Purchase One:
Purchase    CostCenter     U$S
    1         CCALM        10
    1         CCADM         5
    1         JURIBA       15

The value of JURIBA is CCALM + CCADM.
The problem is that if this is the fact table, and i want to view purchase one, the sum is 30, and that is wrong.. the real value would be 15.  How can i resolve this problem? any idea?

----------

